
These AI bots created their own language to talk to each other - tzury
http://www.recode.net/2017/3/23/14962182/ai-learning-language-open-ai-research
======
CarolineW
Pretty sure these are all the same thing:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13887998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13887998)
(21 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13910480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13910480)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13889218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13889218)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13893793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13893793)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13894260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13894260)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13900885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13900885)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13906871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13906871)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13914319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13914319)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13941759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13941759)

